# Electrical Panel in Bathroom Closet?



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

As long as the working space in the closet is enough, it's fine.

That closet is not in the bathroom.


----------



## itsunclebill (Jan 16, 2007)

Depends what's in the closet - 240.24D


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

Sounds like a Utility Closet that is accessed through the bathroom. Should not be an issue . I say "should" because we all know someone out there will take an issue with it


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I’m away from the book, but hadn’t the problem with panels in closets been proximity to combustibles? Who decides that? Even in commercial spaces, they always fill up with stuff not supposed to be there.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

The code states clothes closets. Just for fun, is a linen closet a clothes closet?


----------



## shocksystems (Apr 25, 2009)

Fortunately this will clearly be a mechanical closet. With both the toilet pump and the electrical panel in there. Nothing combustible.

Sent from my A1P using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> The code states clothes closets. Just for fun, *is a linen closet a clothes closet?*


For those that dress in linens!


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> The code states clothes closets. Just for fun, is a linen closet a clothes closet?


I would say no. It's just a closet with shelves. It's too transient of a thing to label it in a definite way.

The way I see it, bedrooms are required to have a closet so it's OK looking at those as clothes closets. But any other closet should be fair game as long as the homeowner says so.


----------



## btharmy2 (Mar 11, 2017)

Dennis Alwon said:


> The code states clothes closets. Just for fun, is a linen closet a clothes closet?



I suppose that depends on what you wear for "clothese".:wink:


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> The code states clothes closets. Just for fun, is a linen closet a clothes closet?


The exact wording is:
Overcurrent devices shall not be located in the vicinity of easily ignitable materials, such as in clothes closets.


So to give an answer to your question about a linen closet - 
NO you can not locate overcurrent devices there.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

manchestersparky said:


> The exact wording is:
> Overcurrent devices shall not be located in the vicinity of easily ignitable materials, such as in clothes closets.
> 
> 
> ...


Only if there are currently linens in it. Or if it's labelled that way on the plans.

Other than that, what you call a linen closet is a pantry, or tool closet, or anything else someone wants to store stuff.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

manchestersparky said:


> The exact wording is:
> Overcurrent devices shall not be located in the vicinity of easily ignitable materials, such as in clothes closets.
> 
> 
> ...


what about that s**t grinder that's in the same closet?
Gases?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

manchestersparky said:


> The exact wording is:
> Overcurrent devices shall not be located in the vicinity of easily ignitable materials, such as in clothes closets.
> 
> 
> ...


I totally agree. It would be in a combustible area and that is not compliant. 

I had an inspector turn me down for a porcelain in a closet-- the closet was a pantry so he had to back down. I guess he could have argued the combustible boxes etc but this was a large walk in pantry....

Lots of things are the authority having jurisdiction's call.

If the OP has the clearance in the utility area then IMO, he should be okay.


----------



## Contractorguy (Oct 29, 2019)

*AHJ opinion*

Shock Systems, did you ever get an opinion from AHJ on this topic?

I have the identical scenario I’m trying to work around.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

HackWork said:


> Only if there are currently linens in it. Or if it's labelled that way on the plans.
> 
> Other than that, what you call a linen closet is a pantry, or tool closet, or anything else someone wants to store stuff.


I tell my customers they are not supposed to store stuff in proximity of electrical panels by code. I remind them that if they do, they might have to explain it to an insurance adjuster.


----------



## RodDriver (Nov 9, 2019)

There is a codebook online. Working space is one of the first articles. Will you have 30" wide, 6.5' high and 36" deep space in front of the panel? A panel shouldn't go in a clothes closet because of insufficient space. This sounds much bigger. Try the NFPA association online codebook.


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

shocksystems said:


> Fortunately this will clearly be a mechanical closet. With both the toilet pump and the electrical panel in there. Nothing combustible.
> 
> Sent from my A1P using Tapatalk


If it's a locked closet with proper work clearance on both sides you might be ok.
You really would not want any plumbing in the electrical space if it's only minimal size to meet code.


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

Panelboards have a Dedicated Equipment Space where plumbing can’t invade. Section 110.26(F)(1)(a)
This space starts at the floor and extends to 6 feet above the panel.
Absolutely nothing can be stored in this closet. Especially combustibles.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Put a label over or on the closet door that says Electric Room. You still have to meet code clearances in front of your panel though..


----------

